# Getting my Boat...



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I have a Pro 16 Bass Tracker (Flatvee) back home in Indiana. I am finally going to be able to bring it down in June or July this year. Very excited. Aluminum flat bottom boat with 25 hp and I am looking for some good places I can take it in Va Bch area and Hampton Roads to target cobia and drummies this summer adn fall. Any ideas are welcome. Thanks

todd

(remember though, it's a flat-bottom so I can't go out in the bay, has to be closer to shore)


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

bassn,

Oyster beds and seawall at NIT/where Lafayette River meets Elizabeth River for Pups-Red Drum. HRBT, Thimble Shoals Light, and area buoys for cobia. You can head out of either Willoughby or Layfayette shores ramps for access. 

I did these locations out of my 14' Lowe jon boat depending on sea conditions. If rough hit LS ramp and fish up to NIT, somewhat rough Willoughby ramp to HRBT, not to rough Willoughby to Hampton Creek-Shoals/the other side, and not rough at all I ran my rig from Willoughby to 1st Island of CBBT  

have fun and be safe,

Boatless `bucket


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks bucket,

I will check them out. I don't take it out in any...waves. You know how it is with a flat bottom boat. I took it on lake michigan a few times back in indiana, only when it was "glass" though. I have been boatless for 4 1/2 years now, after beign spoiled with it for 7. is it mint, totally set for fishing, fishfinder, built-in cooler, livewell and all the goodies...you are welcome anytime.  

todd


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

bassn,

Your welcome and appreciate the invite. We might want to hit NIT or the Wiffle hole this Spring if ya don't mind Speck fishin'. Round here though better be prepared to take it out in bit of a chop 1/2-1' sea in areas mentioned. If you stick to glass conditions, you won't be fishin' from your boat all too much except during the summer or if'n your retired and can hand pick your days/windows  

Again I had 14' w/8" of freeboard (AKA a "buttwetter") and had her in 1-2 footers @ HRBT w/not to much problem. More then 2', which I did a few times, got kind of touch and go, but only had 1 time in 6 years I didn't think I was gonna make it back (read donned life jacket)  

If'n ya like Speck and Pup fishin', Rudee & Lynnhaven Inlet, Lafayette & Elizabeth river, and the famed not so "Hot" Ditch (as everyone knows there are no fish there ) are good options for your disposition  

Dang 16' that's pert near a big boat, real question is when you get out and put your hand down the side to measure your freeboard  

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bassn-Beleive me my friend-the ole' bucket knows his fishin.......

Boat or on the surf-this man is a machine!


Yeah I am suckin up a lil....but what are freinds for?


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Ns4D, That's not suckin up, just a pat on the back that's all. 

bucket, freeboard is little more than maybe 16", I have had it out on lakes that got pretty rough. What I mean by soft conditions, I just don't go out when I don't know if I can make it back. I will check out your old post you mentioned. 

todd


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I also used to use a 14' jon boat at HRBT in choppy conditions. Plenty of boats out there between 15 and 18 feet unless it gets really choppy. Ft. Monroe is also a short ride to the bridge now that Willoughby public ramp is closed, but its $5 to launch there. Off grandview is also a good spot to check out for cobia- launch from Wallaces in Hampton.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

you could also fish the mouth of rudee inlet for flounder.....just anchor behind that big jetty and its calm.....seen plenty of 12fters there...and HRBT on 1ft nights for striper would be cool

i got my eye on a oldie 17 ft closed bow right now....gonna be doing some big catfishing on james river soon,they catching 40-60lb cats out there right now and when spring comes... want to start doing some crabbin...cant wait for the jimmys to come back!yummm...


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Kajun,

I used to do a lot of catfishing in indiana growing up. Let me know if you ever need a fishing bud, wouldn't mind tying into a big blue or flathead myself 

todd


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

sure thing bassn...just got to get the boat first lol


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Don't know if this is of any help, but an old book on Chesapeake Bay fishing put out by The Fisherman mentions a skinny water spot called Magothy Bay. But instead of pups, the author swears there are big bulls to be had during the last two weeks of April and most of May. Take an extra tank of gas -- its a twelve mile run from the ramp at Cape Charles....

I had to sell my 14 foot National Marine aluminum deep V a few years back. Didn't have a towing vehicle... I also had to pass on a free 16ft walk thru this year. Some day I'll have all my finances together and I'll get that 18 foot Pro Line they always have at the Outdoor Show for a mere $159.00/month (at 13 years, of course!) Until then I'll keep playing the lottery.... 

Didn't a new state record blue cat come out of the James last year? The James is a lot like the Delaware here in PA -- you never know what you'll pull out!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yea it was 71lbs caught by hugh self...now thats a big cat lol


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Kajun!

Yeah, that was 1999! The years are flying by....

We don't have blue cats up here, and our flatheads are rare and only top out at 30 lbs. Santee-Cooper is one of my dream trips... Sittin all night on a comfortable pontoon boat, waiting for a monster cat to grab that shad bait.... I'm going to have to play the lottery some more!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yup 1999 and the record still stands.....i'm heading out tommorow morning on the james with some guys from tidalfish for cats... cant wait...my first big cat trip...i hope i can break my 8lb record lol..i'll post some pics if i do


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Good luck Kajun. I'll be looking forward to the pics.

todd


----------

